

ITP-NYU Thesis Presentation – live streaming - cordovas
http://itp.nyu.edu/thesis/audience.html

======
cordovas
Watch all thesis presentations from the Interactive Telecommunications
Graduate Program at NYU - live streaming. Some great projects

